# first time infertile eggs



## dragon123 (May 1, 2009)

my cockatiels have been sitting on 4 eggs 16 days now all 4 infertile they did breed its there first time breeding and sitting is it true there first lot will be infertile thanks
tony


----------



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

mabey better luck next time.


----------



## dragon123 (May 1, 2009)

yes i hope so how long will it take for her to lose intrest in the eggs shes on now 
tony




shy bird said:


> mabey better luck next time.


----------



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

you should throw the unfertile out,if you dont she will most likely keep sitting on them.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

If it's their first time breeding, unfortunately, yes, they can be infertile.

It'll take about 3-4 weeks until she abandons them. Could be sooner then that, could be later.

ETA: DO NOT THROW EGGS OUT - she will only lay more to replace them. That's a huge NO NO!


----------



## dragon123 (May 1, 2009)

i wont im letting her sit on the there is only 6 days left and there ment to be due i had to chuck one as it cracked open 
tony




Solace. said:


> If it's their first time breeding, unfortunately, yes, they can be infertile.
> 
> It'll take about 3-4 weeks until she abandons them. Could be sooner then that, could be later.
> 
> ETA: DO NOT THROW EGGS OUT - she will only lay more to replace them. That's a huge NO NO!


----------



## dragon123 (May 1, 2009)

ive looked at my eggs propley in the dark and one of them i cant see in it its just black except for the large end has a space that is tilted but i dont see any vains 
tony


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

At 16 days an egg with a chick in it would look just as you described. You typically only see veins early in the chicks development. It would be wise to wait 7 days after the expected hatch date of the last egg. At least!


----------



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

sweetrsue said:


> At 16 days an egg with a chick in it would look just as you described. You typically only see veins early in the chicks development. It would be wise to wait 7 days after the expected hatch date of the last egg. At least!


Agreed, it sounds like you have a munchkin brewing in that egg! Keep us posted and good luck


----------



## dragon123 (May 1, 2009)

thats good i hope there is i suppose one is better than none at all the adults seem to be getting bored i think cos they have both been of and on all day but still kept warm i cant wait now 
tony



ReniLyn said:


> Agreed, it sounds like you have a munchkin brewing in that egg! Keep us posted and good luck


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Hi...at this age when candling the eggs you should see something like this:
------------------


----------



## dragon123 (May 1, 2009)

nothing like them piks and the black egg has turned to water now so none are fertile thanks for the piks there is an awful smell in the cage now so i hope they stop sitting soon 
tony




srtiels said:


> Hi...at this age when candling the eggs you should see something like this:
> ------------------


----------



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh boy...if they are blackening, you should just pull them. The bacteria that they could produce in there could kill them.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

ReniLyn said:


> Oh boy...if they are blackening, you should just pull them. The bacteria that they could produce in there could kill them.


totally agreed 

black eggs are one of 2 things a rotted yolk, or a baby that has died in the shell 

the smell your smelling is ROTTING EGGS /BABY

DO NOT OPEN THEM - TRUST ME I've done it more then once! the smell is aweful and not easy to get off your hands....... It about knocked me over! 

BUT I had to know if it was just yolk or a baby and I've had both many times The ones with dead babies, the babies are pitch black instead of pink 

its not a pretty sight at all 

and if left as renilyn said this can kill the adults pull the eggs, remove the nest box, re arrange the cage, let them rest and build their calcium and nutrients back up before trying again


----------



## dragon123 (May 1, 2009)

thanks i sure will they have been on and off the eggs all day today so there getting bored now any way there nest is a card board box so i can chuck that is a proper nest box better for them ill give them a proper one in a month or so when they start breeding agien just hope it will be second time lucky there is only one black egg the other are just clear one cracked and moved that out all ready that stunk as well where can i get fake eggs to swap them till they get bored im in the uk
tony




atvchick95 said:


> totally agreed
> 
> black eggs are one of 2 things a rotted yolk, or a baby that has died in the shell
> 
> ...


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Ok...Yes, after candling and it is determined that the eggs are DIS (means Dead In Shell) you need to do as others have posted. BUT...If the eggs were fertile you need to determine WHY they became DIS. The most likely cause is that the parents got off the eggs, they got chilled and died. Did this happen early on in incubation or close to hatch? One remedy I have learned over the years is to make sure that you have a night light on during the night. This way if the parents get spooked off the nest during the night, they can look to see what spooked them, and go back on the eggs. If they get off the eggs, can't see, they will not get back in the nest.

Below are some DIS Pix...


----------



## dragon123 (May 1, 2009)

thanks for that advice i asked about having a note light on another forum and some one told me no but i read that i should have one on the net they have been off the eggs all day today and not been back so i cucked every thing out and cleaned all the cage there was nothing in the eggs but yolks not even any sign of starting so i guess they never got it rite this time is there somet wrong wiv them or does it take thema few attampts
tony




srtiels said:


> Ok...Yes, after candling and it is determined that the eggs are DIS (means Dead In Shell) you need to do as others have posted. BUT...If the eggs were fertile you need to determine WHY they became DIS. The most likely cause is that the parents got off the eggs, they got chilled and died. Did this happen early on in incubation or close to hatch? One remedy I have learned over the years is to make sure that you have a night light on during the night. This way if the parents get spooked off the nest during the night, they can look to see what spooked them, and go back on the eggs. If they get off the eggs, can't see, they will not get back in the nest.
> 
> Below are some DIS Pix...


----------

